# Bent Metal Bindings



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone had any experience with the Bent Metal restraints? Or heard anything about them. I can't seem to find an opinion on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the Bent Metal Biscuit ++. They are very nice bindings. Very adjustable and very comfortable padding on the straps, under foot and high back. Very good response as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Never tried them but have heard they are a solid binder.


----------

